# Low cost insurance? is £1250 a good quote?



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have looked on the usual comparison sites for insurance on the R and i was wondering if im missing anything? The best quote for PR5 postcode is £1250 and im doing 6000 miles and have use of a company vehicle also. Is this about right or does anyone know someone i should try?
7 yrs NCB
Garaged
No tracker
1 sp30
1 no fault claim.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Insurance is a hard one to guess mate. But I'm 33 yrs, have 12 yrs NCB, live in Kent, have a clean licence and pay £620 with Admiral.

Do a Go Compare. That's what i did and the above quote came up. The rest were around the £1k mark if I remember correctly.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just had renewal through from CCI, £1812 with 6000 miles £1000 excess. That's an increase of about £130 for 1500 miles less. That price includes five track days though, so it's probably still good value.

I mentioned that I had been on the CAT driver training course and that drops it 10% to £1631 so slightly better again.

Anders


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Use the compare sites then phone the company directly, i saved over £600 with a phonecall!
Im 30, 10 year ncd in NE, MY09, 8000miles, £250excess; £1500.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

perrin21 said:


> I have looked on the usual comparison sites for insurance on the R and i was wondering if im missing anything? The best quote for PR5 postcode is £1250 and im doing 6000 miles and have use of a company vehicle also. Is this about right or does anyone know someone i should try?
> 7 yrs NCB
> Garaged
> No tracker
> ...


As a comparison I have almost the same on Admiral multicar and I have a clean license so yes, that's a good quote


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think that's ok, I had a quote this morning from Martin at CCI. £1180, 4,000 miles as a social only car. I have 7 years NCB


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

It varies so much.

For me it is 35yo, 9 years NCB, NW London postcode, kept on the drive, SDP and commuting + business use and 10k miles a year - 950 with admiral as part of a multicar policy.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Doesn't seem too bad tbh.

I have an admiral multicare policy and pay about £1k for my GTR, mods declared for 6k miles, no commuting. I'm 28, 5yrs ncb and a category E risk post code (A-F with F being highest :runaway


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

As there are so many variables, it's pretty impossible to guess.

£1000 is mentioned often on here and so I'd say that it is a pretty std price for many but this wil vary depending on all the factors.

I'm older with 10yrs+ NCB but have it insured for business use and 15k miles and mine is £860 (inc 15% uplift for mods)


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I just accepted my renewal (well with some discussions on price) with CCI. Last year was £1028, this year the renewal (no changes) came in at 13xx. I wanted to increase my miles to 7500 (social only) and finally got a price of 1130. So not too bad... 33, 6 years NCB, no points, not the best of postcodes, tracker...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Graham

How did you persuade them to reduce their price?

Frm what I ee many have left then because their pricing on renewal has no flexibility.

David


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a PR6 postcode, 32, 10 NCB, 6000miles, All mods declared, SDP with commuting - CCI - £750 IIRC


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone here got the gtr insured on a pic"refer" postcode ?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like Admiral are the ones to go for when insuring a GTR. I did price comparrison for my 59 plate GTR. Admiral werent the cheapest first off but not far away. They were also the biggest name in the top 5 cheapest so I rang them.

Ended up under a grand fully comp with 5 years NC and im 36 years old. Very happy customer. Go Admiral! :clap:


----------

